# Kill Switch Issues



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been noticing lately that when I kill my motor it does not take but a small touch of the switch to turn the motor off. Also, when restarting, the motor sometimes seems dead until I move the switch button and or lanyard switch back and forth a few times. I have had the motor shut down on me several times while running like the switch engages at full throttle or hitting a chop. I just replaced with a new switch assembly. The old one seems to have play in it even with the lanyard attached while the new one is tight. Is this something that happens a lot with these things or am I about the only one that these unusual things happen to? Probably just my case of bad luck with outboards.. Thx


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've had a couple go bad. One, the return spring collapsed and on another,
the wire entering the back of the switch came apart due to corrosion.
Saltwater, heat, electricity and engine vibrations will eat any and all electrical components.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its rare they go bad, but they do. They honestly dont go bad anymore cuz no one actually uses them anymore. So im assumin you do.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> Its rare they go bad, but they do. They honestly dont go bad anymore cuz no one actually uses them anymore. So im assumin you do.


I'm probably one of the guilty ones that does not use the lanyard very often. I have to use the kill switch though, it's the only way to shut the motor down :


----------

